# New Premiere XL won't play my music or photos



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

All is setting up well with my Premiere XL and I can transfer videos from my PC to the Tivo over my wireless network with no problems. When I select Music and Photos, my PC is listed but when I select the music or photos, the TV screen blanks out for a second, then returns to the menu screen. I am using Tivo Desktop 2.8 and the Premiere is seen and is allowed access. I re-entered my Media Access Key, started and stopped the Tivo Server (using Bonjour) and deleted and re-added My Music and My Photos. Something seems to be stopping the transfer. Anything I am overlooking? Again, the PC videos transferred and played with no problems. My old Tivo HD had no problems showing the PC music and pictures.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

I am having the same problem.....my computer show up under the menu, but when you click on it, it doesn't do anything


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Try reentering you Media Access Key in TiVo Desktop. I believe this solved it for someone else.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Working OK for me with pyTivo...


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

Also in addition to the media key there's some kind of remote access option I had to turn on as well. Don't know if that's related.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> Try reentering you Media Access Key in TiVo Desktop. I believe this solved it for someone else.


I tried that (in original post). It is weird that I can play videos, and my PC is identified in the menu list with both music and photos (so clearly the PC can be seen) but still it won't show them.

I checked my Series 2 Tivo and that displays my photos and music fine. Through Tivo Desktop, I turned on Photo Publishing. On the Premiere I enabled Home Network Applications. That added my photos to the Showcases and Extras menu and I can see the photos now. However, even though my PC shows in the Music and Photos menu list, they still won't appear.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe kiwiquest and I are the only ones with this problem but I still can't figure it out. I retired my old Series 2 today and started transferring shows from my Tivo HD to the new Premiere. The transfers work fine. The Tivo HD can still display My Music and My Photos but for some reason, the Premiere just won't do anything (except revert to the menu) when I select them from the list. I switched from Bonjour to Beacon, cleared caches, unplugged and re-started both Tivos, deselected then reselected Allow Transfers, etc. Nothing worked. Strange how they show up on the list as being available, and do play on the HD, but just refuse to work on the Premiere.


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

My Tivo Premier actually sees my iTunes! And I can play from it. Wow. I thought it could only see standard media servers. Very cool!


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

MichaelJHuman said:


> My Tivo Premier actually sees my iTunes! And I can play from it. Wow. I thought it could only see standard media servers. Very cool!


But it can't play AAC...sigh

And apparently, it's Tivo desktop, so it can't see iTunes directly. And I was so excited...*sigh*


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

sehale said:


> Maybe kiwiquest and I are the only ones with this problem but I still can't figure it out. I retired my old Series 2 today and started transferring shows from my Tivo HD to the new Premiere. The transfers work fine. The Tivo HD can still display My Music and My Photos but for some reason, the Premiere just won't do anything (except revert to the menu) when I select them from the list. I switched from Bonjour to Beacon, cleared caches, unplugged and re-started both Tivos, deselected then reselected Allow Transfers, etc. Nothing worked. Strange how they show up on the list as being available, and do play on the HD, but just refuse to work on the Premiere.


No i have the same problem  I see My Music and Photos on my P.C. can not get to it.I hope some one can help.:up:


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

Try giving your Tivo a fixed IP address, rather than letting DHCP assign one. That's been known to work for other random problems ( for unknown reasons.)


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I switched from the new HD menu to the SD menu to see if that would make a difference. There I noticed the "Music, Photos & Showcases" option is not available in the SD menu. On page 6 of the owners manual it shows it as an option and it is discussed on page 66 of the manual. Re-booting the unit has not helped. Any ideas? Could this be the reason why I can't get songs in My Music and the pictures My Photos to display via the HD menu (though they are listed as an option)?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

I still am having the same problem, i can mrv programs from my tivo hd to premiere, but music and photos, the computers show up, but it does not let you do anything


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

kiwiquest said:


> I still am having the same problem, i can mrv programs from my tivo hd to premiere, but music and photos, the computers show up, but it does not let you do anything


I contacted tech support today and confirmed that my system has all of the necessary updates but they had to escalate the problem. They told me they would contact me in a couple of days. KIWIQUEST - can you switch to the SD menu and see if the Music, Photos and Showcases option is available on that screen?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

sehale, i switched to sd menu, and music, photos, and showcases is not an option on the screen.......hmmmmmm


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

kiwiquest said:


> sehale, i switched to sd menu, and music, photos, and showcases is not an option on the screen.......hmmmmmm


Thanks. Tivo support has me trying some things. I will let you know if it works but I am thinking an exchange will be in order. I think somehow our units failed to have a piece of software fully installed. Thanks again. I will post back in about a day.


----------



## mdopps (Mar 12, 2007)

sehale and kiwiquest, you're not the only two with this problem, my issues are exactly the same. pyTiVo doesn't work either. I'm thinking about calling tech support. Would you let me know what you find out from them?


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the same issue. "Music and Photos" is not there at all in the SD menus. It does show up in the HD menus but I haven't actually tried it. Pytivo works fine though - it shows up in NPL and transfers as normal.


----------



## wrf (Aug 28, 2002)

Same issue here. Will call TIVO support today and post results.


----------



## kevini (Aug 15, 2007)

wrf said:


> Same issue here. Will call TIVO support today and post results.


I called TiVo last night, they said the option was not enabled and the next connection to the service would fix it. It did not. I will call them again tonight....


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I spent all last night and much of today changing the access privileges and Premiere name, forcing connections, re-starts, etc. Nothing helped. I called back tech support and was told that because my issue had already been escalated, I needed to wait for a response from the "team of experts working on the problem." I told the rep that others were having the same problem as me and since a menu item was completely missing from the list of options, something must be fundamentally wrong with the initial software install. I told the rep my other two units (an HD and Series 2) worked fine so there was nothing wrong on my end. I suggested that perhaps I should exchange my Tivo and let them work on it there but the rep requested that I wait to hear back from Tivo by Friday and he would note that I had called again. I will extend that courtesy.


----------



## wrf (Aug 28, 2002)

Tivo support acknowleged the problem and said a software update was being worked. They suggested potential work aournd. Power down, unplug the network, power up, plug network back in, force a connection to Tivo and hope for the best. I did all of that, but its still broken.


----------



## mdopps (Mar 12, 2007)

wrf said:


> Tivo support acknowleged the problem and said a software update was being worked. They suggested potential work aournd. Power down, unplug the network, power up, plug network back in, force a connection to Tivo and hope for the best. I did all of that, but its still broken.


Hope for the best is right. I tried this just for grins and it did nothing for me either. I hope they fix this issue as well as many other issues in the next update, which hopefully is soon. Until then, I will use the classic TiVo menus and not the "HD" menus.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

wrf said:


> Tivo support acknowleged the problem and said a software update was being worked. They suggested potential work aournd. Power down, unplug the network, power up, plug network back in, force a connection to Tivo and hope for the best. I did all of that, but its still broken.


I was told the same thing. Yes they say working on it We should get it over the tivo service call??? we will see


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm having the same issue. I can access the computer in the Now Playing list and even under Showcases & extras the pics will work, but if I try under Music and Photos, it flashes for an instant and then back to the menu. I, too, do not have the option in the SD menus. Hopefully the new update witll come soon.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I just received a phone call from Tivo. They said they pushed a software update down to me. The rep very patiently waited while I forced a connection and sure enough, my music and photos now work through the HD menu and the Showcases... line item in the SD menu is there and works!


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

So I assume we will all be getting that software update soon.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Goober96 said:


> So I assume we will all be getting that software update soon.


I don't see that you had called tech support in your posts but if you haven't, it might be a good idea to call and have them identify your unit so they can push it out directly to you.


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

Having pretty much the same issue as everyone else. No Music and Photos option in the SDUI, screen blanks and then returns to the menu when selecting Music or Photos in the HDUI.

Hoping the update sehale received gets pushed to everyone else soon. Don't really have time to call tech support.


----------



## mdopps (Mar 12, 2007)

Terbor said:


> Having pretty much the same issue as everyone else. No Music and Photos option in the SDUI, screen blanks and then returns to the menu when selecting Music or Photos in the HDUI.
> 
> Hoping the update sehale received gets pushed to everyone else soon. Don't really have time to call tech support.


Got off the phone with TiVo tech support today. Here's what I found out. The update that Sehale received is not a software update but a permissions update. For some reason, some TiVo Premiere's were not automatically given the permission to play music or view photos over the home network. The agent told me that within 5-7 business days I will get the permissions added to my account, but that it needs to be done by level 2 support. He said I may get a call when it is complete or I may not, he said just force a connection to the TiVo server every day or two and see if it works. Once the permission is added he said I should have access to music and photos from my network. So, I suggest that everyone who is having this problem call TiVo tech support and mention that it's a permissions issue with music and photos and needs to be added to your TiVo. Sounds like this is not an automatic update unless they get numerous amounts of phone calls with the same problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

mdopps said:


> Got off the phone with TiVo tech support today. Here's what I found out. The update that Sehale received is not a software update but a permissions update. For some reason, some TiVo Premiere's were not automatically given the permission to play music or view photos over the home network. The agent told me that within 5-7 business days I will get the permissions added to my account, but that it needs to be done by level 2 support. He said I may get a call when it is complete or I may not, he said just force a connection to the TiVo server every day or two and see if it works. Once the permission is added he said I should have access to music and photos from my network. So, I suggest that everyone who is having this problem call TiVo tech support and mention that it's a permissions issue with music and photos and needs to be added to your TiVo. Sounds like this is not an automatic update unless they get numerous amounts of phone calls with the same problem. Hope this helps.


That sounds like a complete pain. Did they give any indication that they might be able to automate that process somehow?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

mdopps said:


> Got off the phone with TiVo tech support today. Here's what I found out. The update that Sehale received is not a software update but a permissions update. For some reason, some TiVo Premiere's were not automatically given the permission to play music or view photos over the home network. The agent told me that within 5-7 business days I will get the permissions added to my account, but that it needs to be done by level 2 support. He said I may get a call when it is complete or I may not, he said just force a connection to the TiVo server every day or two and see if it works. Once the permission is added he said I should have access to music and photos from my network. So, I suggest that everyone who is having this problem call TiVo tech support and mention that it's a permissions issue with music and photos and needs to be added to your TiVo. Sounds like this is not an automatic update unless they get numerous amounts of phone calls with the same problem. Hope this helps.


I just called Tivo and was told the same thing. So i hope i was told the TRUE deal 5 -7 days:up: We will see ??


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I just did a 'live chat' with TiVo support to report this issue. They said there will be an update this month that will fix the problem. She couldn't tell me exactly when the update will be released, but it is coming this month.


----------



## mdopps (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, so much for 5-7 business days. I forced a connection to the TiVo server this evening and my music and photos were working in the HDUI and music and photos is now showing up and working in the SDUI. Thank you TiVo for being so fast in taking care of this. :up::up:


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

mdopps said:


> Well, so much for 5-7 business days. I forced a connection to the TiVo server this evening and my music and photos were working in the HDUI and music and photos is now showing up and working in the SDUI. Thank you TiVo for being so fast in taking care of this. :up::up:


I did the same now every thing is working like it should. :up: Thank you Tivo You did the right thing


----------



## whm (Jul 30, 2010)

Well this is discouraging. I searched this forum because I am having the EXACT same problem. The new Premiere will not play music or show photos. It sees the old Series 2 and my computer, but says there is nothing on them. When I select photos or music, I get the green circle for a second and it goes back to the menu. Desktop does not see the Premiere, only the Series 2, and I have no Music, Photos & Showcases menu entry on the SD menus. This thread seems to indicate that a udate would be pushed out to fix this. The discouraging part is that I realized all these posts were FROM APRIL! I just got my Premiere XL this week, Sept 1!

I called Tech support today, they acted like they had no idea. They just gave me the media key (which I already had as it is the same for the Series 2). So I need to call them back and get them to force this update of the permissions? It's frustrating that that seem to just keep selling these things with the same problems, month after month.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Called Tivo about the problem several times. Escalated the issue. They will tell you a "software update" is coming but that's not true.

The reality is there is nothing planned in the short term to solve this. I am trying Galleon for playing MP3s but I am noticing it does not not play an entire list of music. I can only get it to play a single file at a time.

At least, it's better nothing. Perhaps I'm having an issue with Galleon also but not sure.


----------



## dzielonka (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I just set up my new TiVo premiere a few days ago. I was able to set it up to play music off my computer for two or three songs, then I tried to select something else and it just won't play. Blank screen as if it's looking for the music.

Has anyone else encountered this. I haven't yet tried tech support.

Thanks,
David


----------



## rgiaquinta (May 1, 2008)

I was similarly not seeing my published photos being listed on my Premiere Music and Photos Menu, though I was able to see my computer in My Shows.

Oddly enough, simply switching to Standard Definition Menu, looking at a few photos, then switching back to High Definition Menu seems to have cause my Music and Photos to be listed in the proper place in "Music and Photos" on the High Def Menu.


----------

